# Anybody sharpen vermeer yellow jackets?



## Tdaz250 (Jul 16, 2011)

Curious if anybody knows how to sharpen yellow jacket teeth...we use them on our sc372 and at 8 or 9 bucks a tooth (24 teeth) i'd like to know how easy they are to sharpen or if its easier to just buy new teeth.


----------



## StumpAway MS (Dec 15, 2011)

*Yellow Jackets*

I've got a guy around here that sharpens the old pro cutters and the teeth on little Praxis/Vermeer handle bar units, he said that they can't be resharpened because of their design. The yellow jackets are sorta copied from the green teeth cocept, their three sided and can be resharpened easily, I just buy new ones though.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 16, 2011)

I did about a half dozen using regular grinder on the steel and green wheel on the carbide.
Total P.I.T.A.
Took me an hour or so with only limited results.I had better results doing the old straight style teeth.But the YJs have been so much better in the long run. Just turn em or chuck em and replace em.

Side note:I no longer replace all the teeth at the same time now.I change a few opposing pairs and a few opposing singles.I have a little 252 and it seems to cut just as good with 6 or 8 new ones as it does with all of them new.The best way to find rock concrete or steel in a stump is to install all new teeth.

Does anybody else do it like this?


----------



## lxt (Dec 16, 2011)

Was using Yellow jackets for a while, sharpening them with the green wheel was a PITA, I was big on the yellow jackets until green teeth distributor talked me in to giving them a try & much cheaper I might add.

I run green teeth only now, yellow jackets are vermeers answer to the G.T.....when I told them about the discount & price of green teeth, they wouldnt even consider discussion & i had been dealing there for years........the look on their faces when I walked out & told em I was going to green teeth was priceless. The green teeth do just as good if not better & the customer service is much more friendly!!!!




LXT..............


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 16, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> Side note:I no longer replace all the teeth at the same time now.I change a few opposing pairs and a few opposing singles.I have a little 252 and it seems to cut just as good with 6 or 8 new ones as it does with all of them new.The best way to find rock concrete or steel in a stump is to install all new teeth.
> 
> Does anybody else do it like this?



I only use the regular cheapo teeth and usually only replace the most worn too. The inside most sets can go twice as long as the outers. The second farthest in seem to wear faster than the outer most? Maybe because they're pushing more dirt? This is on a 1625.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 16, 2011)

I send mine out to a dude in MI $3 a tooth. The green wheel is just a waste of time for me "time is money" and what's yours worth?


----------

